# Wastegate Rattle?



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I've tried looking this up, but from what I've found this "problem" I have only seems to exist on TSI engines (mine is FSI)

From my research, people are experiencing a rattle between 2200 and 2700-2900 RPMs, that sounds like something like a bunch of pellets or BBs bouncing around in a tin can (really fast). It only occurs when the engine is at operating temperatures, and it sounds like it's coming from the turbo area. Noise goes away however, once any boost is accumulated.

Apparently there is a fix utilizing a metal clip of sorts that goes onto the wastegate. 

Has anyone experienced this problem or know what I've talking about?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Where's all my FSI gurus at!


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

cldub said:


> I've tried looking this up, but from what I've found this "problem" I have only seems to exist on TSI engines (mine is FSI)
> 
> From my research, people are experiencing a rattle between 2200 and 2700-2900 RPMs, that sounds like something like a bunch of pellets or BBs bouncing around in a tin can (really fast). It only occurs when the engine is at operating temperatures, and it sounds like it's coming from the turbo area. Noise goes away however, once any boost is accumulated.
> 
> ...


you should get a video of it. im interested on hearing what that sounds like


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

sleepy3 said:


> you should get a video of it. im interested on hearing what that sounds like


I was thinking about doin this. I do have a video that I put on youtube which you can briefly hear it as I drive by...

I'll get a better video when I can, but @ :26 you can hear it


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I think there has been a few threads about this. Stock DP, aftermarket DP, broken DP flange, bad DP gasket.

Most said it was completely normal. Mine stopped doing this after 70,000km+s weirdly.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> I think there has been a few threads about this. Stock DP, aftermarket DP, broken DP flange, bad DP gasket.
> 
> Most said it was completely normal. Mine stopped doing this after 70,000km+s weirdly.


It hasn't thrown any sort of CELs or anything like that, it drives normal. It's just annoying to listen to, especially when I'm passing someone and I can hear it echoing off of their car :banghead:


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

I have the exact same thing... any more info on this? 

(2007 2.0T)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kenavery7 said:


> I have the exact same thing... any more info on this?
> 
> (2007 2.0T)


I've heard that changing diverter valves to the upgraded revision "D" DV will work. Even though I already have it, I ordered another one and it should be here tomorrow.

I'll be sure to update this thread if anything changes


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

cldub said:


> I've heard that changing diverter valves to the upgraded revision "D" DV will work. Even though I already have it, I ordered another one and it should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be sure to update this thread if anything changes


Nice! 

Please keep us posted. If it were just a DV, that would be sweet.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kenavery7 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Please keep us posted. If it were just a DV, that would be sweet.


Thats no joke. I'm hoping and praying!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

DV is the savior! Replaced it today and no noise. The one I took out basically fell apart as I unclipped it.


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice! I am sure that is what is causing my rattle. 

Which DV did you get?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

kenavery7 said:


> Nice! I am sure that is what is causing my rattle.
> 
> Which DV did you get?


OEM revision D, which is interesting, because that's what I was running before.


----------



## tazzzam222 (Mar 1, 2011)

How long were you running the old rev D diverter?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tazzzam222 said:


> How long were you running the old rev D diverter?


~20k? Somewhere around there


----------



## detour515 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Fixed!*

I just got my car back from the dealer. They installed the metal clip (Part# 06J145220A) under warranty and now the rattle is GONE! 

Here is some info I can share: 

*Year and model:* 2011 A3 2.0T 
*Current Mileage:* 16k 
*Complain: *Customer states that on acceleration 2-3k rpms, engine makes a rattling noise (like bbs in a tin can). 
*Cause:* PER *TSB 2027585/3* Installed anti rattle clip on wastegate linkage to eliminate any rattle. (Just give the TSB number to the technician and they know exactly what it is.) 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

detour515 said:


> I just got my car back from the dealer. They installed the metal clip (Part# 06J145220A) under warranty and now the rattle is GONE!
> 
> Here is some info I can share:
> 
> ...


 Yup I know this problem exists for TSI, but this thread is about my FSI. Glad you got it fixed though :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys I have this, anybosy has a fix for the FSI? the TSI's have the TSB with the metal clip on the wastegate, but looks like its not meant for the FSI's, anybody has fixed this by just adjusting /thightening the waste gate rod adjuster? thanks in advance


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Im not sure if that's the same weird rattle noise I get at idle and disappears when I press on gass or accelerate. It is intermittent. Thought it was fuel pump or cam follower but it is not. Dealer said maybe tensioner but cant pin point. It is annoying as if there are metal parts bouncing around in there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

tiptronic said:


> Im not sure if that's the same weird rattle noise I get at idle and disappears when I press on gass or accelerate. It is intermittent. Thought it was fuel pump or cam follower but it is not. Dealer said maybe tensioner but cant pin point. It is annoying as if there are metal parts bouncing around in there.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


that noise could be the alternator pulley more likely.

The wastegate noise is a loud rattle coming from the rear of the dash area, it sounds like its coming from just the rear of the headunit, and maybe glovebox.
It appears loud after installing the 3" downpipe, ppl say it exists with the oem dp but it isn't noticeable because of restriction exhaust.

here is some info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-Engine-Deceleration&p=88723041#post88723041


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

detour515 said:


> I just got my car back from the dealer. They installed the metal clip (Part# 06J145220A) under warranty and now the rattle is GONE!
> 
> Here is some info I can share:
> 
> ...


I have a rattling sound soming from my turbo/wastegate. Audi says I need a new turbo $2850 parts and labor est), but did not mention this TSB. I am going to try this. I bought the OEM clip (part# 06J145220A) from VW. So I will try this first on my own. If the rattle is still there it's probably the turbo rod wobbling inside the housing. Then I'll need to debate on a KO3 or KO4. I read that the MK6 Golf R is a KO4, is that a direct bolt on to our cars? Does a stock KO4 turbo require an update to the Stage 2 tuning? APR has KO4 turbo upgrade kits that require updated tuning.

On vehicles with four wheel drive (Quattro):

1. Remove the propshaft heat shield according to the instructions in Elsa: Repair Manual >> Body >> 66 Exterior Equipment >> Removal and Installation >> Underbody Trim Panels >>Heat Shields, Driveshaft
2. Reach through from behind to position the clip (Figure 4)	
3. Fit the spring clip on the wastegate adjustment (Figure 5).

On vehicles with front wheel drive:

1. Remove the noise damping according to the instructions in Elsa: Repair Manual >> Body >> Body Exterior >> 50 Body Front >> Removal and Installation >> Noise Insulation.
2. Remove the drive shaft protection.
3. Fit the clip from the side (Figure 2)
4. Turn the clip to the left until the lugs slot in (Figure 3)


----------

